# building the best on water and land!



## BRANDONSMARINECON. (Mar 11, 2008)

At B.M.C We specialize in top of the line marine construction. This line of work is all I know and I will continue to give the same great work as my uncle "Jimmy Shirah" taught me. Call us when you need us no job too big or small!


----------

